
1 in 3 San Francisco residents wants out - spking
https://m.sfgate.com/expensive-san-francisco/article/leaving-sf-survey-moving-out-of-bay-area-14814850.php
======
ecf
Settling down here and starting a family is completely out of the question for
me.

Some of my greatest memories from my childhood were spent with my friends
riding our bikes around town, or walking down to the local park after it got
dark to play hide and seek. I’d like for my kids to be able to experience the
same.

In my opinion, letting children run free in SF or East Bay is borderline
negligent. It’s just a completely different world to grow up in.

